# Westminster Dog Show Schedual



## Ririmissboo2010 (Jan 30, 2016)

Does anybody know what channel the Westminster dog show will be on Mountain Pacfic Time in the US. Also which days will it be in February. Any help would be appreciated.

Devin


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ririmissboo2010 said:


> Does anybody know what channel the Westminster dog show will be on Mountain Pacfic Time in the US. Also which days will it be in February. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Devin


Well it starts at 8-11 pm EST on Monday on CNBC
8-11 pm est on Tuesday on USA. I do not know MPT times

The dates are 15th and 16th. 

You can watch the day stuff online on WKC's website.


----------



## Ririmissboo2010 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank You !


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The agility competition is on the 13th. Will be shown on Fox Sports 1 at 8-10 pm est.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh! Thanks for that, Chaos! For some reason, I thought they weren't broadcasting the agility. 

I'm going to be in Florida visiting my mum. I'm sure my husband and mum will be just THRILLED when I'm glued to the TV all those nights. Hahaha.

(We were SUPPOSED to be going to the actual show this year, but it just didn't work out  Boo.)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Effisia said:


> Oh! Thanks for that, Chaos! For some reason, I thought they weren't broadcasting the agility.
> 
> I'm going to be in Florida visiting my mum. I'm sure my husband and mum will be just THRILLED when I'm glued to the TV all those nights. Hahaha.
> 
> (We were SUPPOSED to be going to the actual show this year, but it just didn't work out  Boo.)


It is the obedience that will not to my knowledge since it is being held the same days as conformation (which I think it kind of stupid)

I plan on making a thread for all of westminster in the next couple of days.


----------

